# 2018 GLBBQA BBQ 101 Class



## spydermike72 (Feb 15, 2018)

2018 GLBBQA BBQ 101 Class

The GLBBQA is pleased to announce the date and location for our annual BBQ 101 Class. It will be held March 17th at the Four Points Hotel in Kalamazoo Michigan. The hotel has reserved a block of rooms for our class at a reduced rate. You can reserve your room by visiting the following website: https://www.starwoodmeeting.com/even...21&key=94DA936 The rooms are only being held until Feb 21, 2018. After that date you will need to call the hotel direct to book a room.

More info and the application for the class can be found at www.glbbqa.com 

If you have any questions please feel free to contact us at [email protected]


----------

